# Mitsubishi MELSEC Series A  Programmiersoftware / Hardware?



## tsht (7 August 2020)

Hallo an Alle!
Ich hatte schon länger vor mich hier mal anzumelden, aber seit heute ist es notwendig geworden 

Wenn man öfter Sachen wieder repariert über die Niemand mehr Etwas weiß, dann spricht sich das herum.
Mich hat eine Fensterbaufirma kontaktiert und ich habe mir dort heute eine Anlage angesehen, in der eine 
Mitsubishi Melsac Series A Steuerung verbaut ist (A3UCPU). Ein Blick hinter die Frontklappe offenbarte 
das da kein Eprom eingesetzt ist sondern das Programm im batteriegestützen RAM liegt.
Neulich wäre eine Schnittstellenkarte ausgefallen und seit dem notwendigen Besorgen einer neuen Karte ist
dem Beteiber "wie Hefe" bei der Kiste. Der Mann hat sich entschieden eine komplette Steuerung als Ersatz
irgendwo zusammenzukaufen und hin zu legen, aber diese braucht dann auch das Programm.
Ok, die Lithiumbatterie werde ich als Erstes wechseln (Natürlich bei angelegter Betriebsspannung)

Ich muß mir jetzt einen Kopf machen mit Hilfe welches Programmierkabels und welcher Software man diese
 alte Steuerung auslesen kann und woher man das bekommt. Gelesen habe ich das eine DOS basierte Software
namens MEDOC in der Version 2.4 und ein Update auf 2.41 mal irgendwo in Taiwan zum Download gab..gibts
 wohl nicht mehr. Hat das noch Jemand? Woher bekommt man Infos über das wahrscheinlich notwendige RS232
 Programmierkabel (25 polige Mutti an der CPU)? Ein Notebook mit serieller Schnittstelle und DOS bzw. W95/98
 drauf ist nicht das Problem, ich habe Sowas noch um damit alte Erpomer oder andere Hardware zu betreiben.

Die Steuerung enthält folgende Module:
A3UCPU,AX71,AX81,AY81,AY81,A68AD,A68DAV,AJ71UC24

Falls Jemand davon noch Etwas aus Urzeiten im Regal liegen hat und verkaufen möchte..ich würde das weiterleiten.

Ich bin eher Elektroniker und baue Steuerungen selbst mit Controllern die ich in Assembler oder C programmieren 
kann, von SPS habe ich wenig bis keine Ahnung..ich habe in der Vergangenheit nur welche repariert (aufgemacht,
nachgesehen, meist Netzteil defekt oder IO Bausteine, Alles kein Ding, das sind Computer die mit Wasser kochen)

Ich hoffe es kann mir Jemand helfen, vielen Dank im Vorraus!

tsht


----------



## TerraCharly (7 August 2020)

Hallo tsht
Du bist auf der richtigen Spur. Die Steuerung wurde vermutlich mit der DOS Software MELSEC MEDOC programmiert.
Die A3UCPU besitzt eine 25 polige Programmierstecker.
Das ist glaube eine RS422 Schnittstelle. Du brauchst eine Umsetzer um eine RS232 (PC) an die Steuerung anzuschließen.
Von Mitsubishi ist das das SC-09 Kabel. Das Orginalkabel ist rot.
 In dem 25 poligen Stecker ist der RS232->RS422 Umsetzer integriert.
Bei dem Orginalkabel ist auch noch ein Adapter von 25 Pol auf einen runden Stecker dabei. 
Den braucht du nicht. Er ist für die Kommunikation mit der FX-CPU gedacht.
Also:
- Software besorgen
- Kabel besorgen
- Programm auslesen
- Device Memory (aktuelle Werte der Merker und Datenwörter) auslesen Wichtig!

Theoretisch könnte man auch die neuere Software GX-Developer verwenden.
Aber das kann zu Problemen führen.
Theoretisch könnte man auch über die serielle AJ71UC24 mit der Steuerung kommunizieren.
Das würde ich aber erst als zweiten Weg versuchen.
TerraCharly


----------



## Matze001 (7 August 2020)

Moin,

meld Dich doch einfach mal bei den Jungs von Mitsubishi in Stuttgart / Filderstadt.
Die sind echt nett und helfen bei solchen Themen sehr gern.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## tsht (7 August 2020)

Danke vorläufig, ich werde mich mal um ein solches Kabel kümmern..wobei sich mir als Elektroniker die Frage stellt woher der RS232->RS422 Konverter seine Betriebsspannung nimmt..
entweder die kommt mit aus der 25poligen Buchse oder ich habe ein ungeklärtes Problem 
Mal sehen ob ich Doku zur Belegung finden kann..solche Wandler sollten nämlich prinzipiell in meinem Ramsch existent sein.

Mitsubishi Stuttgart? Ok..ich werde mal googlen. Fragen kostet nix.

Also Danke einstweilen,

tsht


----------



## Matze001 (7 August 2020)

Moin,

laut deren Website: Telefon 00 49 (0) 711 770598 0

Sind echt nette Leute, helfen gern mit Infos und Dokus!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## de vliegende hollander (8 August 2020)

Hallo tsht,

Du brauchst das beschriebene SC-09 Kabel. Funktioniert einwandfrei.

Wir haben Medoc und GX Developner. Und einiges an Karten / CPU. Neu und gebraucht.
Ich kann an Montag mal schauen. 

Wenn das original Programm nicht vorhanden ist, ist es einfacher die GX-Developner zu benutzen.
Das ergebnis is die reine AWL Code ohne Kommentaren.
Es eventuell bearbeiten des Programms ist viel übersichtlicher wie bei Medoc.

Wenn Medoc dan brauchst du dein W95 laptop (alte Hardware). Ich hab es mit modernere Rechner nie hinbekommen online zu kommen.

Wir tauschen als Firma viele Mitsubishi Steuerungen aus gegen die Simatic 1500er CPU.
Dies ist für dein Kunde vielleicht auch eine Option. Sprich, Tausch nur von SPS gegen neue Moderne Steuerung.

Grüß Bram


----------



## tsht (8 August 2020)

Ich habe mich bei Mitsubishi für den Download angemeldet und werde mir so ein Kabel besorgen.
Wie schon erwähnt, ältere Hardware wäre nicht das Problem, Ich habe Promer wie GALEP, ALL07 
und Labtool48 die auch älteres Windows oder Dos benötigen, samt Parallelport.
Deswegen gibts alte Notebooks als "Promer-Controller"...

Der Hersteller der fraglichen Anlage hat auch eine Umrüstung angeboten, störend war der Preis-Tag.
Der Besitzer hat sich deswegen entschieden das selbe Teil noch mal auf Halde zu legen, prinzipiell
habe ich dagegen Nichts einzuwenden. Die Anlage funktiniert mit einer neuen Steuerung auch nicht
 besser und "bunter" ist nicht gefragt.

Gruß,
tsht


----------



## tsht (23 August 2020)

Habe indessen ein SC09 Kabel aus der Bucht sowie einige Module von Ebay Kleinanzeigen gezogen, dabei war auch eine FX2N-48MR mit
FX2N-2AD Modul. Ich habe mal in einer VM mit Windows XP (auf FreeBSD) GXWorks2 installiert, die FX2N läßt sich auslesen und ich kann
mir dieses Leiterprogrammdiagramm aus der FX2N angucken. Für einen C/Assembler Programmierer sieht das wie "von hinten durch die
 Brust ins Auge" aus 

Mal sehen, ich werde mal damit herumspielen, versuchen einen Blinkgeber und ein Lauflicht zu programmieren..mangels sinnvoller Anwendung.

Mit Windows7 habe ich auch experimentiert, dort stolpere ich aber darüber das ich ein Prolific USB zu Seriell Kabel benutzen muß das aktuelle
Windows-Treiber scheinbar nicht wollen (weil wohl ein gefakter Prolific PL2303 drin steckt). Mal sehen, irgendwo habe ich noch eine kleine CD
die zusammen mit dem Kabel von Pollin kam...
Ich hätte auch explizit ein Kabel mit integriertem USB-Seriell Wandler kaufen können, wollte ich aber nicht, da ich das Kabel ggf. auch unter DOS
(W95,W98 ) einsetzen möchte.

Gruß,
tsht


----------



## LanOpa (23 August 2020)

schau das du das programm ausließt und dir eine aktuelle Steuerung wie z.B. eine Logo!8 hin bastelst, von mir aus auch die neuste generation von Mitsubischi. ist vielleicht jetzt ein kleiner aufwand aber ich hab jetzt eine 6-8 jahre alte Logo vor zwei wochen gegen die neue getauscht weil sie in der hitze zu oft ausgefallen ist. die Kabel anschrauben hat am längsten gedauert, ip setzen und programm hochladen. die warscheinlichkeit das du in 20 jahren jemand findest der eine LOGO noch bedienen kann ist um ein vielfaches höher als das ding am Leben zu halten. ist wie mit den alten S5 Steuerungen... noch gibt es die, die damit umgehen aber in ein paar jahren ist dieses wissen auch nur noch im archiv zu finden


----------



## tsht (24 August 2020)

Nee..sorry, das was ich von einer Logo bisher gesehen habe wird diese Maschine nicht steuern können. Das ist ein modulares System,
ganz ähnlich der S5 mit jeweils 2 Eingabe, 2 Ausgabe Modulen a 32 Ports, einem ADU und einem DAU Modul, serieller Kommunikation
und wohl auch entsprechender Verarbeitungsleistung.
Es mag sein dass ich Schwierigkeiten habe hier in 20Jahren Jemand finden zu können der damit umgehen kann, am anderen Ende der
Welt ist dem aber nicht so, IMHO sind diese Steuerungen in Asien sehr verbreitet und es gibt aus China für 20 Euro zu Mitsubishi FX2N 
kompatible Steuerungen mit einem STM32 Prozessor drauf die bei der Leistung weit oberhalb einer Logo rangieren.

tsht


----------



## LanOpa (24 August 2020)

ja ok ... kompatible steuerung die diese ersetzt...   wie gesagt jedenfalls das ding upgraden. und die Steuerungssoftware auf alle fälle irgendwie analogisieren, also ausdrucken und eintüten.
ich habe hier eine Beckhoff steuerung, ich habe keine Ahnung wie das Programm darin aussieht, selbst wenn ich so denke ich ein programmierkabel auftreibe und die passende software werde ich diese nicht ansehen können. kurzerhand ich bin schon am überlegen wie ich diese über kurz oder lang ersetze. Da daran eine wage750er erweiterung über Profibus hängt ist meine entscheidung mehr oder minder gefallen. die digitalen und analogen elemente sind einfach zu ersetzen und den das Profibus modul tausch ich gegen eine prozessoreinheit und ergänz die um die digitalen/analaogen die mir dann fehlen.  mir fehlt nur noch eine sinniges display in diesem fall um parameter anzupassen


----------



## tsht (24 August 2020)

..so, mit einem nicht kastrierten Treiber (http://wp.brodzinski.net/hardware/fake-pl2303-how-to-install/) funktioniert auch das USB zu seriell Kabel von Pollin auf dem Win7 Laptop.
Das an das rote SC09 Kabel angesteckt ermöglicht zumindest das Auslesen der Melsec FX2N SPS mit GXWorks2, heute Nachmittag werde ich das mit der Melsec A ausprobieren tsht 				
(A3UCPU) und hoffe das das funktioniert, anderenfalls mußs ichs mit Medoc noch einmal probieren.

tsht


----------



## tsht (24 August 2020)

Ich war vorhin in der Firma und habe mit GX Developer problemlos Parameter Programm und Daten auslesen können, das ist
also erst einmal in Sicherheit.

@LanOpa:
 Uh..an Beckhoff habe ich unangenehme Erinnerungen, das Zeug neigte in 2 bewegten Schaltschränkten ständig zu Wackelkontakten.
Die Module sitzen halt nur auf einer Hutschiene und die Kommunikation erfolgt über seitlich an den Modulen angebrachte Kontakte, der Kontaktdruck
wird nur durch seitliche Begrenzungen auf der Hutschiene erzeugt. Wie gesagt, die 2 Schränke fuhren in der Anlage auf einem bewegten Teil einer Presse
mit, nur wenige (~15cm) und relativ langsam..aber Profibusfehler wegen der Module waren an der Tagesordnung. Ich habe die Hutschienen dann auf
 Gummipuffer montiert. Ich halte es für recht unglücklich diese Module in dieser Anwendung einzusetzen..und da war das nur Peripherie, die SPS war eine
 S5 die die Teile über Profibuskoppler bediente.

Die MELSEC-A werden wir nicht ersetzten (der Besitzer hat sich wegen der Kostennote dagegen entschieden) Es ist billiger für die verbleibende Laufzeit der Anlage
alle Module in Reserve vor zu halten, samt Möglichkeit das Programm wieder einzuspielen. Die verbaute A3UCPU ist die zweitleistungsfähigste dieser Serie und die hat
wie gesagt sehr viel Peripherie in dieser Anlage. Das Ladder Programm hat 11856 Zeilen...

BTW: in der A3UCPU stecken 2 Nullkraftsockel offensichtlich zur Aufnahme für Eproms die das Programm enthalten können, die sind in der laufenden Anlage allerdings leer.
Weiß Jemand hier wie ich aus GX Developer die in die Eproms zu brennenden Binaries heraus bekomme? der Epromer selbst ist kein Problem, ich habe mehrere gute 
Universalprogrammer. Eproms habe ich auch viele auf Halde.. damit wäre dann ein Urladen vom Eprom möglich.

tsht


----------



## tsht (24 August 2020)

Ich glaube das mit der Prom Datei Generierung habe ich selbst herausgefunden,
GX Developer, Projekt öffnen (from File), Tools->TransferROM->Write to file.

Ein (default) 2764 reicht nicht aus, ich habe 2 Dateien (odd,even) für 27256 generiert.

tsht


----------



## ehm65 (8 Oktober 2021)

Hallo,
ich bin mit einer MELSEC Steuerung von einem Endoskop Reiniger völlig hilflos sie umzuprogrammieren, obwohl ich ein wenig S7 Erfahrungen habe. Gibt es vielleicht jemand, der mich schon bei den Grundlagen etwas an die Hand nehmen könnte?


----------



## de vliegende hollander (8 Oktober 2021)

ehm65 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin mit einer MELSEC Steuerung von einem Endoskop Reiniger völlig hilflos sie umzuprogrammieren, obwohl ich ein wenig S7 Erfahrungen habe. Gibt es vielleicht jemand, der mich schon bei den Grundlagen etwas an die Hand nehmen könnte?



Erzähl doch mal was mehr. Geht es um Melsec Medoc ?


----------



## ehm65 (8 Oktober 2021)

Es handelt sich um eine Mitsubishi SPS FXon 24 MR DS. Ich möchte ein Testprogramm mit einem Taster auslösen um 12 Ventile nacheinander kurzzeitig anzusteuern.
Die in den Geräten verbauten SPS sind zum Teil 20 Jahre im Einsatz und funktionieren immer noch fantastisch, diese möchte ich und darf ich (Bestandsschutz) nicht austauschen, deshalb meine Frage um Hilfe.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (9 Oktober 2021)

Hast die die Melsc Software und das Programm? ist es auch Medoc, die uralte?


----------



## tsht (9 Oktober 2021)

Ich denke die FX0n wird geansuo wie die Fx1n, Fx2n und Fx3n mit GX-Developer zu programmieren sein. Bei plc4me.com ging das irgendwo herunter zu laden..

tsht


----------



## ehm65 (10 Oktober 2021)

Bei plc4me.com lässt sich leider nichts downloaden. Kann ich mit dem GX-Developer meine SPS auslesen und programmieren und welche Version sollte ich ggf. kaufen?


----------



## tsht (10 Oktober 2021)

[Download]GX-Developer "Mitsubishi PLC" Software (Real 100%) - plc4me.com
					

GX-Developer Software V8.91 is Mitsubishi PLC programming software for FX series This version supports both FX3U / FX3G PLC versions. There is a newer version built into the GX-Works3 software, but this version is very heavy because it integrates many software. + Step 1 : First, download the...




					plc4me.com
				











						[Download] GX-Works2 Mitsubishi PLC Software (Real 100%) - plc4me.com
					

Hello friends Today I would like to share to everyone the GX-Works2 V1.560J software which is the new version Although Mitsubishi has now released GX-Works3 software, but if you do not need to use FX5U PLC programming, this GX-Works2 software is sufficient and its advantage is that the...




					plc4me.com
				




..kannst Du eine Suchmaschine bedienen?

tsht


----------



## tsht (11 Oktober 2021)

[Download]GX-Developer "Mitsubishi PLC" Software (Real 100%) - plc4me.com
					

GX-Developer Software V8.91 is Mitsubishi PLC programming software for FX series This version supports both FX3U / FX3G PLC versions. There is a newer version built into the GX-Works3 software, but this version is very heavy because it integrates many software. + Step 1 : First, download the...




					plc4me.com
				











						[Download] GX-Works2 Mitsubishi PLC Software (Real 100%) - plc4me.com
					

Hello friends Today I would like to share to everyone the GX-Works2 V1.560J software which is the new version Although Mitsubishi has now released GX-Works3 software, but if you do not need to use FX5U PLC programming, this GX-Works2 software is sufficient and its advantage is that the...




					plc4me.com


----------



## ehm65 (12 Oktober 2021)

Durch das lieblich klingende Video konnte ich die direkten Downloadlinks unten finden, Danke!
Jetzt sind beide Programme auf Win10 installiert und starten sogar. Habe noch ein Programmierkabel USB PLC für MITSUBISHI Melsec bestellt, dann kann es in 2 Tagen losgehen.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (12 Oktober 2021)

ehm65 schrieb:


> Durch das lieblich klingende Video konnte ich die direkten Downloadlinks unten finden, Danke!
> Jetzt sind beide Programme auf Win10 installiert und starten sogar. Habe noch ein Programmierkabel USB PLC für MITSUBISHI Melsec bestellt, dann kann es in 2 Tagen losgehen.



Wenn du das Programm vom CPU herunterlädst, ist es eine reine AWL Code ohne (Symbol)kommentaren.
Also die musst du nachpflegen


----------



## ehm65 (17 Oktober 2021)

Das Kabel kam etwas spät, habe es aber geschafft zu installieren (Treiber CD war japanisch). Mit den richtigen Einstellungen konnte ich letztendlich wirklich die Kontaktverknüpfungen aus der CPU herunterladen. Jetzt muss ich mich erst einmal in die Grundlagen der Programmierung einlesen um lustige Fragen zu vermeiden.
Vielen Dank für die Tipps bisher.


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (18 Oktober 2021)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Wenn du das Programm vom CPU herunterlädst, ist es eine *reine AWL Code* ohne (Symbol)kommentaren.
> Also die musst du nachpflegen


Bist du dir da sicher? Also ich habe das jetzt schon mehrfach gemacht und bekam immer Ladder raus, wenn Ladder drin war.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (18 Oktober 2021)

MajorutyOfOne schrieb:


> Bist du dir da sicher? Also ich habe das jetzt schon mehrfach gemacht und bekam immer Ladder raus, wenn Ladder drin war.


Wenn es mit Ladder proggramiert ist, ist es gut möglich das die Umschaltung funktioniert.


----------



## ehm65 (18 Oktober 2021)

Ja, also den S7 ähnlichen Kontaktplan habe ich ausgelesen.


----------



## benschi (17 August 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine alte Maschine mit einer Mitsubishi F1-60MR-ES. Hier ist leider ein Relais-Ausgang defekt.
Wenn ich hier eine neue Generalüberholte sps einbaue, kann ich die einfach eins zu eins tauschen und das eprom umstecken. Funktioniert das dann?
oder muss ich die Software noch irgendwie anders rauf spielen? 
Oder wie gehe ich hier genau vor?
Hat hier jemand eEfahrung?


----------



## rar-101 (17 August 2022)

benschi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe eine alte Maschine mit einer Mitsubishi F1-60MR-ES. Hier ist leider ein Relais-Ausgang defekt.
> Wenn ich hier eine neue Generalüberholte sps einbaue, kann ich die einfach eins zu eins tauschen und das eprom umstecken. Funktioniert das dann?
> ...


Hallo benschi,

ist zwar schon über 20 Jahre her das ich mit der F1 Steuerung zu tun hatte. In meiner Erinnerung waren die Relais nicht immer das Problem, viel häufiger waren die Kontakte unter den Schraubklemmen oxidiert oder gar lose. 
Bin mir beim tausch nicht 100% sicher, aber ich denke es reicht das umstecken des EEPROMs


----------



## Matze001 (17 August 2022)

Ruf einfach mal Mitsubishi an.



Matze001 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> laut deren Website: Telefon 00 49 (0) 711 770598 0
> 
> ...


----------



## benschi (7 September 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
die von Mitsubishi haben mir hier weiter geholfen. Guter Service muss man sagen.
Hab eine Generalüberholte Steuerung eingebaut und das EPROM nur umgesteckt. Dann ist alles wieder gelaufen.
Die Kontakte unter den Schrauben waren gut. Das Relais wird irgendwie nicht angesteuert.
Zur Info für euch.


----------

